# Is my board too small? 6'2 190, riding a 161



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm 6'2" 190 lbs, size 13 boot. I've got my eye on a 161 Ride Fleetwood (wide). I've been on a Burton Bullet 169 for years now, and wanted to downsize. Is 161 too far down? I generally cruise, hit an occasional natural jump, trees, but never park. I was originally thinking a 165 or 164 would be good...but this deal on the Fleetwood is pretty good, and the board itself seems good for me. Thoughts (more about the size in general, then the Fleetwood itself)?


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

While I'm no expert, and certainly there are members here who would have far more experience to give an opinion, I would say that a 161 would work fine for you, especially since you're already an experienced rider and used to a bigger board. It'll be easier to turn, even if you don't have any problems turning your 169. I just picked up a 149 after using a 155 and noticed a difference.

I like this site, though, which is a snowboard size calculator. It suggests a 163 for you, but 161 is close enough and will be okay.
Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Im pretty much the same size as you just smaller boots, and ive been riding 162 wide with no 
problems crusing at speed, its been fun in the trees and good enough in pow once you lean back a bit
while it handled steep chutes without any issues.

At this shorter length the board is more versatile and will be more manuverable especially in the trees when compared to your 169. I think you will find it to be more of a fun board and more suited to resort riding rather.

I just picked up a 161 rocker board so will i was debating going down to 158 but i think that will start getting too twitchy. So in general youll adjust to the shorter length but i dont think youve gone too short


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That should be ok, although I'd say 162-164 is prob more your range for a freeride board.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

I think it would be alright.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

I have essentially your same stats except I wear a size 14 and am about 5 pounds heaver. My first board was a 163 and it was fine. The one I bought last year on end of season clearance is a 169. You could always demo the board this season and then buy it on clearance after the season is over just to make sure you like it.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Youll be fine, I am 6'2" 230 and I have a 161, although if all your doing is free rididing you may want it a tad bigger, but otherwise youll be good.


----------



## Bkeller (Nov 3, 2009)

Im 6'2" 180 lbs with a size 12 boot and I freeride a 159 and love it. But I have always had a preference for shorter boards.


----------



## Lyndo (Oct 10, 2009)

ya as others have said you'll be fine with a 161, it is on the shorter side for what you do though IMO, however its still a good choice. with that said i'm 6'4" 170 ish and used to ride a 161 and went down to a 159 and love it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks for the opinions everyone. I think I've heard enough here to make me feel comfortable, and stop second guessing the length. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm 6'3 190 w/ size 12....i have boards ranging from 155 to 160...i've rode a 168 and really didnt like it...my 160 is fine at speed and my 155 turns nice and quick...i've settled for a 157w as my all around board for this year.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

justin16l said:


> I'm 6'2" 190 lbs, size 13 boot. I've got my eye on a 161 Ride Fleetwood (wide). I've been on a Burton Bullet 169 for years now, and wanted to downsize. Is 161 too far down? I generally cruise, hit an occasional natural jump, trees, but never park. I was originally thinking a 165 or 164 would be good...but this deal on the Fleetwood is pretty good, and the board itself seems good for me. Thoughts (more about the size in general, then the Fleetwood itself)?


At your weight and boot size, 159-164 is your suggested board range all at Wide. 161 is a great choice for all-around riding. If and when you decided to do park, going shorter will definitely be better for more control. If you become a powder junky, you can go longer for better float. Deviating slightly from the suggested range is perfectly fine depending on your style and preference. Problems arise when you want to do park so you get say a 156, but then you decide to try and ride powder with that same board. It will be much harder to float in the powder with a 156 at your weight since that board doesn't support that much weight very well. For the style of riding that you described, 161 wide is an excellent choice and is the exact length I would have suggested for you.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I weigh 173 and just got a 164 board  which I haven't ridden yet!
Its designated an all mountain board, but I plan to use it as a powder/speed/alpine board!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> At your weight and boot size, 159-164 is your suggested board range all at Wide. 161 is a great choice for all-around riding. If and when you decided to do park, going shorter will definitely be better for more control. If you become a powder junky, you can go longer for better float. Deviating slightly from the suggested range is perfectly fine depending on your style and preference. Problems arise when you want to do park so you get say a 156, but then you decide to try and ride powder with that same board. It will be much harder to float in the powder with a 156 at your weight since that board doesn't support that much weight very well. For the style of riding that you described, 161 wide is an excellent choice and is the exact length I would have suggested for you.


I experienced this this weekend when i went into the woods on my 157w...though it turned great when i'd hit the fresh powder spots it wouldnt float all that well and would end up nosediving a lot of times. I'll be going to my 160 for my woods riding.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Slinky said:


> I experienced this this weekend when i went into the woods on my 157w...though it turned great when i'd hit the fresh powder spots it wouldnt float all that well and would end up nosediving a lot of times. I'll be going to my 160 for my woods riding.


Yea, it is still possible to use short boards in powder especially if they are rockered. You just have to set the bindings back further and bone your back leg more. Shit starts to burn the hell out of your back leg after a while though. Much easier to ride pow on a longer board. :thumbsup:


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Leo said:


> Yea, it is still possible to use short boards in powder especially if they are rockered. You just have to set the bindings back further and bone your back leg more. Shit starts to burn the hell out of your back leg after a while though. Much easier to ride pow on a longer board. :thumbsup:


This. I can attest to the leg burning 

And to the OP, a 161 will be fine for you.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

You might feel unstable your first 5 runs or so on your new board, but once you get the hang of it, the new size will be well worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> You might feel unstable your first 5 runs or so on your new board, but once you get the hang of it, the new size will be well worth it. :thumbsup:


at high speeds i felt as stable on my 157 as i do on my 160:dunno:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Slinky said:


> at high speeds i felt as stable on my 157 as i do on my 160:dunno:


That's when you are being carried by momentum :laugh:

Floating is a different matter.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm 217 and I ride a 161


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> That's when you are being carried by momentum :laugh:
> 
> Floating is a different matter.


i probably wasnt really going that fast either lol:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

6'2", 190 and size 10 (really I'm an 11 but I ride smaller boots and thin socks because I like narrower boards).

I've been riding a 162 for the past 6 years (K2 A-star, Rome Anthem) as my only deck and it's been just fine. In the spring I wish I had something in a 156 flavor to play around with, but you learn to get by. I'm looking at a Bataleon Jam or Goliath in a 61 right now.

When I was closer to 160 lbs I road a 156 and that was my favorite board of all time. I'm just not 160 lbs anymore and the boards I've demo'd around that size just don't seem to get my new fatter self through the powder and choppy conditions.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

A 161W like that is a perfect everyday boardfor you, except maybe in pow conditions.


----------

